
Alien Hand Syndrome - jimmytidey
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_hand_syndrome
======
pit2
I am seeing a trend in HN lately of linking, supposedly, interesting Wikipedia
articles. Is this done for internet points? I will assume it is.

